# Reality Check - Part 1 (Video)



## dreamtime (Mar 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y-AyoAUBBY_​

This video is based on articles written by german author Thomas C. Liebl at thomasliebl.de

Many thanks to @steviemad, a professional narrator from United Kingdom/New Zealand, for narrating the video!

This video offers an overview and introduction of concepts discussed in this forum, so it's a great video to share with people not yet accustomed to stolen history topics.


*Transcript*​
Where did the floor of Leipzig's city hall go? Was there a worldwide mud flood about 200 years ago? If yes, why is this unknown? A mystery in a class of its own.

This video series builds on each other in terms of content, so it's best to begin with the introduction. Please note: I'm not interested in proving anything, but in stimulating your own investigations and a discussion.

Liquefaction​
It is a well-known phenomenon that the solid ground can liquefy within seconds, for example after an earthquake.

Entire villages can simply disappear within seconds. Sporadic mud floods which bury everything beneath them are well-known. It can look like this.

So, in itself, it is nothing special to expect that some houses have their first floors buried - unless we see this consistently in cities all over the world!

Fake basements​
In 2017, I stumbled across images like these, of which there are countless:

Construction work reveals that what is now the basement must once have been the first floor. Due to a historically unrecorded (!) event, towns were likely buried under masses of mud, and the (surviving?) inhabitants probably decided to convert the second floor into the first floor. The upper part of the original first floor windows became what we now interpret as basement windows.

If this is true, there should be large windows in today's basements that have since been bricked up, right? voilà.

Clearly there were once large windows here, but how did they get there? After all, no one would put large windows below street level, at least not 100 years ago, because basements were supposed to be dark for storing potatoes and other vegetables; besides, dirt would easily blow in.

Basement windows or something else?​
Well, how come then that in Leipzig, for example, there are lots of large windows below street level, for example this one in _Riemannstraße_?

What we can find in abundance are houses with elevated entrances that also have a so-called lower level, like this one:

Here are a couple of wonderful shots from _Gdansk_, summer of 2018, apparently full of basements! Or isn't it more likely that the former first floor is buried in the ground?

Here's an interesting example from Denmark. The architects apparently built it for dwarfs.

Why do they put these living areas half below street level instead of simply building at ground level? Three reasons speak against this construction method:


you can't build a basement below the buried floor, because they would need at least some air supply.
the apartments will be damp because they are half underground,
and last but not least, it is more cumbersome because you have to excavate the space around the entrance stairs and doors and always build external stairs.
So either the architects didn't understand their craft, or we are looking at something else entirely.

In search for an explanation​
One architect suggested the reason was due to construction laws, which specified a maximum building height.

The idea goes like this: Because they wanted to rent out as much as possible within the limits of what was allowed, that is, for financial reasons, they built humid half-basement floors into which they moved the servants (as anyone else would hardly want to live there in times without central heating).

A nice argument, but probably more of a desperate attempt to ignore the whole issue. In the past, servants were always housed invisibly, for example in the attic. Besides, did the obviously wealthy builders of those mansions really need a little extra income? And why spoil the appearance of the often nobly decorated building facades with dirty windows on the half-basement floor? And if aesthetics obviously played a major role, why build stairs in front of windows?

I know dozens of examples of such "unusual" architectural planning in my hometown of _Leipzig_ alone. It seems more likely to me that the stairs were added later. Last but not least, one can ask why even a mega-building like the (so-called) New City Hall in Leipzig, with its tower at almost 377 feet high, has exactly the same mudflood characteristics?

There as well we see large windows up to 6 feet below street level. Why? Was it urgent to add twenty more rooms , and because of the ordinance (issued by the city council itself), going underground was the only way? But then why build large windows when there is hardly any light anyway?

Wait, something is missing!​
I found what I was looking for in researching the "Old City Hall" in Leipzig, which shows another floor until 1600, or even until 1830, if I interpret the corresponding picture correctly!

Now, of course, the painter of 1593 could have been confused, but if the image analysis does not deceive me, the city hall was still higher in 1830. In 1900 one floor is missing. Here again are all the pictures chronologically.

Preliminary conclusion:
If we go by these photographs, which consistently show a higher city hall, the level of Leipzig's marketplace must be an entire floor higher today. So did the entire city sink because the ground liquefied during an earthquake? That is not a possibility, because then many of buildings would be crooked and full of cracks. But where could such big amounts of earth come from? We can't answer this question yet, but the phenomenon of missing floors and half basements remains.

Who builds large windows deep underground? Can the old buildings be dated to the German _Gründerzeit_ (comparable to the American Gilded Age) around 1900 or are they much older? What's the true history of underground cities that come to light everywhere?

Abysses​
As already described, according to the photo comparison, for example at the Old City Hall of Leipzig, not only a complete floor is missing; but also the half-basements at the _Gilded Age_ buildings are peculiar. Buried first floors not only spoil the appearance, but also cause many other problems, such as moisture in the apartment. But because you can't just walk into these houses and examine the "basements," I came up with another idea.

I looked into the light wells - and I was left breathless!

Nowadays, light wells are no more than 3 feet deep, and the windows are usually small, because large ones would constantly get filthy. But in many of the old buildings I examined, it goes down really deep, example: at the building near the New City Hall in Leipzig, which today houses the _Deutsche Bank_. Here's my first find, one of many:

Who actually builds a large window whose upper edge is 6 feet below street level, and shafts a total of 16 feet into the depth? Why would you want to collect as much dirt as possible? This is how it looks today.

The light well is on the corner to the left of the tree. Supposedly the building was built in just three years starting in 1898, but it looked ancient back then. Quite strange.



And even deeper!​
Another interesting photo, not far from the _Nicolai-Church_. In a narrow backyard, one of the light shafts shows the following:

The window, which starts at a depth of around 3 feet, not only has curtains, but there is another opening underneath, possibly a door. Why would anyone build a door and Nicolaichurch a window (two stories) deep into the ground? For accessing groundwater? What is puzzling is why at least the lower opening was not simply buried, but the light well was built to this depth. Does anyone live in such dark depths?

What a mystery!

Other "cellars"​
A good overview of the mudflood topic is given here:

Most interesting are these photos from a South American city unknown to me. Especially in the last picture the layer of earth on the right side becomes visible.

In the meantime the topic also finds its way into the mainstream, which usually means that it can no longer be kept secret. In a video, which has unfortunately been deleted, construction work in Moscow is reported, in the course of which soil structures collapsed. The spokeswoman says that the foundation was thought to extend to a depth of 13 feet, but in fact it was up to 60!

Yes, 60 feet!

We see something similar in Salt Lake City.

This video about the Moscow Polytechnic Museum should convince even the biggest skeptic that something is not right here. It shows reconstruction works at the Museum, and gives deep insights from inside and outside the building.

Underworld​
This video shows a basement bar, quite obviously the former ground level.

Meanwhile, the interest of free thinkers turns to the countless "underground cities". Listen and be amazed: all big cities investigated so far have large tunnel systems. This raises the question of whether, when, how and, above all, why our ancestors undermined their cities like moles, up to 26 feet deep?

Are we possibly dealing with the former street level, that has only been submerged at one point in our history? Here we can see the underground area of Seattle, a city in the American West.

Resumée on the mudflood​
I could go on like this forever, but let's get to the preliminary conclusion:

There is no doubt that today's street level is between 5 to 18 feet higher than when all these buildings were built originally.

We generally see this in houses from the so-called German Gründerzeit and the American Gilded Age ( (1870-1900), so the question arises: did a (worldwide!) catastrophe take place in the 19th or 20th century, followed by subsequent repair work? If yes, why don't we know anything about it?


Or did it take place earlier, around 1600 (maybe you remember the Old City Hall Leipzig discussed earlier), or did it happen sveral times? If so, these buildings would be much older than claimed, and our historiography would be a farce.

Maybe the construction plans of these buildings, which can be found in the land registry, aren't construction plans, but only inventories. Did the actual builders and owners of these buildings perish in a catastrophic event, and descendants found the orphaned cities and simply appropriated the buildings?
This suggests we are looking at "Reset Cities," a concept which we will discuss later. Countless photographs show deserted metropolises around 1840! Yes, this all sounds rather adventurous, I know. To question the writing of history alone would outrage many people - but what if, for example, it was deliberately distorted in the course of re-education after 1945 in order to deprive the hated Germans of their past? Did the victors write history, literally?

We still encounter many inconsistencies, and therefore I would like to remind you of the motto of this series, namely to think bigger and, above all, to think for yourself.

Laziness and apathy is everywhere these days. And this is, in my estimation, because people assume they know how things are, an assumption which is implanted in school. Many people think they know exactly how it was, which epoch followed which, and how we got here. In the end, it's all boring stuff. But what if we had been deceived? Dulled, so that we wouldn't look and think for ourselves? What if everything was completely different?

The "Gilded Age"​
Was there really a "Gilded Age" starting in 1870? Or are these buildings much older? Nothing is as it seems.

Tourists walk through the cities in droves, busily snapping the sights. Ah, a Renaissance-building, built by king so-and-so in the year blah blah blah....

Aha, so that's how it was, then everything is clear!

Deeply satisfied to have "learned" something important again, it doesn't occur to us that the official narrative could be wrong.

Knowledge or blind faith?​
Isn't it strange that we become quite alert when the car repair shop charges us $500 for a small repair, but otherwise accept uncritically what some "authorities" say? Yes, I too would never have thought that the dates on the pediments could lie, for example that they could


either be a deliberate deception
or refer not to the construction of the house, but to its renovation.
Look out for the weather vane of this building!

Since I became aware of the mudflood issue, I have been taking a closer look for the first time and asking questions, for example how long it actually takes to construct a building like the Leipzig Imperial Court (now the Federal Administrative Court). Are 6 years, from 1888-1895, as stated officially, sufficient for this?

Or what about the then world-famous Singer Building, over 650 feet high?

Faster than the brownies​
Supposedly it was built in just 2 years (1906-1908), without machine assistance of course, and including this extremely elaborate, masterful interior design. Really?

Here you can see the Singer Building Interior.

The story of one building might still be possible. Maybe indeed 1,000 workers spent day and night on the construction, as is said to have been the case at the Biltmore-Estate.

Even though It is not quite clear to me how a thousand workers do not constantly get in each other's way and obstruct each other's work, but let's ignore that for a moment.

However, if you take a look at all the construction activities that are said to have taken place in a city during a certain period, it quickly becomes absurd.

Someone researched what happened in Seattle after the Great Fire of 1889. In a fantastic 18 months, 5,625 buildings are said to have been constructed there! That would be an impressive achievement even for small row houses, but we're talking about monsters like this: _(image)_

The so-called robber barons​
Probably the best video on such "construction miracles" is "Mud Flood Mansions and the Gilded Age Deception" by Conspiracy-R-US, which I can only warmly recommend to watch in full. The author shows how absurd the official narrative about the alleged construction is, including the suspicious demolition shortly after being built. He also talks about the purpose of the fireplaces, which were quite obviously not constructed or intended for the firing of wood.

Now what do we make of his? Well, if there was already a technology in the 19th century to heat these huge buildings without coal, oil or wood, and also to air-condition them centrally, then it means one thing: we are not advanced at all, but practically live in the Stone Age! All discussions about environmental pollution, oil shortage etc. are absolutely redundant, because almost certainly the elite circles know about this technology.

So they keep us deliberately in ignorance as well as in a constant fight for survival.

On the other hand, I'm annoyed at myself for believing all these cute stories and being so easily taken for a fool. After all, allowing that to happen has a numbing effect on one's psyche! As we will soon see in this series, it is not without reason that we got to see so many western movies when we were young, where they showed us Cowboys and Indians. The so-called American Frontier was by no means a Wild West, an unsettled land, but home to a highly developed, now vanished culture. Compared to them, today's fast-food infested America looks like the Neander Valley, populated by stupid barbarians.

Let's summarize:


these buildings must have existed long before the Gilded Age started,
It is unclear who built them,
both the dimensions and the furnishings speak of superior knowledge not available to the general public.
the upper class of today, the rich and powerful so admired by many, are the descendants of robbers and robber barons. They created the fairy tale of the gilded age, which in reality was the beginning of a worldwide slavery of unparalleled proportions and still is today.
The so-called Gilded Age (2)​
In 1870, during the so-called Gilded Age, tall buildings supposedly appeared all over the world. But where did the billions of bricks and other needed materials come from? Was there a correspondingly developed infrastructure in America and Europe and elsewhere?

I have already discussed several buildings which are said to have been built in the building mania that suddenly broke out in 1870. Conclusion: Nonsense! The suspicion that we have been deceived here is further strengthened by the question of where the building material actually came from?

Miraculous stone multiplication​
Martin Liedtke investigated this question here: (_video)_

It is claimed, for example, that a single small quarry, namely the one in Hardwick operated by a family business (!), has basically supplied the whole of America with granite. To get an idea of the scale, here is an excerpt from a list of buildings allegedly built with this granite:


Pennsylvania State Capitol
Wisconsin State Capitol,
Chicago City Hall and Court House,
Cleveland City Hall,
Des Moines City Hall,
Youngstown Ohio City Hall,
Providence Post Office,
Grand Rapids Post Office,
and many many more.

By the way, these are all buildings of sometimes gigantic dimensions, comparable to the Capitol in Washington.

Contradictions without end​
As if the contradictions were not enough, Wikipedia says that stone quarries were not operated in Hardwick (Vermont) until well after the end of the Civil War (which lasted until 1865). In addition, the railroad which shipped the Granite did not begin operation until 1888.

But what material was used for the White House, which is already yellowed in this photograph from 1848?

These inconsistencies have only come to light because many people followed up on the matter after they became suspicious.

My conclusion: Everything points to the fact that buildings like the Capitol, the Berlin Reichstag and all other so-called Gilded Age buildings are much older than is said today. Moreover, they all show the same mudflood characteristics. How do we explain this?

Explanation attempt​
Well, our common sense assumes a continuity of records, especially with the thorough Germans. But wasn't Germany completely in ruins in 1945? Did only the land register archives remain intact, while everything else was destroyed?

Under the reign of Adolf Hitler, likely there was massive confiscation of buildings, and perhaps also falsification of property deeds. With the Soviets, at least, this phenomenon is well documented. And who was responsible for writing history until around 1900? The church, right? Can we rely on the integrity of this power-obsessed institution?

Then there's the objection that if there had been a mud flood or some other major catastrophe, it would be in the records or stories of our ancestors.

I dare to doubt that, because people like to repress such things up to forgetting, we see this with many trauma victims. A protective memory loss occurs. Besides, as we will see, in the 19th century millions of children were transplanted into new families, depriving them of their historical memory and roots. There is too much circumstantial evidence to explain with normal common sense.

I'm afraid we'll have to think bigger, and much bigger, to find any reasonably viable explanatory approach at all.

At some point, probably before World War I, there must have been a break in the tradition, possibly due to a worldwide event that was not comprehensible at first. In one of the next articles we will discuss the phenomenon of deserted cities around 1840, which suggest that there must have been some kind of reset or restart. Cities like St. Petersburg, Moscow, Washington, and even Berlin are deserted in photographs from this period. Were they repopulated, and the then ruling authorities simply pasted matching dates all over them, and voila, we had a new historical continuity?

Building for demolition?​
As alluded to in the first part, many buildings - like the Biltmore estate - were not only built in record time, but also demolished right away after only 20-30 years, like this beautiful building:

Hippodrome, 1905-1939

I also find it significant that there are no photos of the construction of these magnificent buildings, although they were regularly photographed from 1840 onwards.

Often only the final state of the building is documented.

The very few pictures that supposedly show a construction phase could just as well show the renovation, because the masonry mostly looks old. Photo montages cannot be ruled out either. Usually people are naturally proud, and would document every part of the building process, including the laying of the foundation stone. But we don't see such photos.

Every simple building has a media hype today celebrating the building process, but there was none when (the ostensible) Mr. Vanderbilt builds a grandiose estate for himself, drawing on the best available artists? Not very credible, I think.

Outlook​
Because one looks on the foreign countries usually more neutrally, we will now focus on the United States of America. What kind of media implanted image do we have of this nation and its past? Endless expanses and smoking colts, wooden saloons and vast herds of buffalo, right? Emigrants from Europe, threatened by starvation, building something brand new from scratch. Then cut, and we're in the '60s, rock 'n roll baby! But what was in between, and what before? Get ready for something!


Why does Chicago after the 1871 fire look like California in 2016 after the fires, or like Manhattan after 9/11? And why weren't the buildings made of wood, as we're told? Get ready for a crime story.

Strange fires​
According to today's opinion, these cities in the Gilded Age style (like Berlin, Paris or London), with their massive stone structures and representative buildings, did not exist until 1870. Before that, most houses were made of wood, so they say, and therefore it is not surprising that under unfavorable conditions whole cities could burn down.

This is also said, for example, about Chicago, where in 1871 (when the German Empire was founded!) a cow caused a devastating fire. Lamp falls down, city burns down. Makes sense! We also get the valuable information by a Chicago News outlet that possibly the blame did not fell on the farmer's wife Mrs. O'Leary but on her neighbors, after coming home from a party. That is truly a profound contribution to education.

On the German as well as English Wikipedia we read that extremely unfavorable circumstances coincided, like a hot summer, understaffed fire department etc., apparently similarly unfavorable as with 9/11, where the entire air defense was ignorant. Now how come in the same article we don't see charred wooden debris at all, but these pictures?

Do these look like wooden buildings? Here are more shots of Chicago in 1871:

Wood? Really?
But Pittsburgh, where a fire raged in 1845, was also apparently built in stone.

This raises lots of questions:

Obviously, we are dealing with large cities made of stone, which should not have existed in America in 1870, at the beginning of the Gilded Age there, however. Especially not in 1845.

The official "explanation" of the cause of the fire is a lie, because stone buildings do not simply catch fire.

Furthermore a fire is not able to crumble buildings downright, as you can see on the pictures,
signs of fire are not visible either. Therefore, once again, the official explanation cannot be true.
Real fires leave the following traces:

Walls do not collapse so easily, nor do they vanish into thin air. For comparison, look at the pictures of Chicago.

Let's note that even back then there must have been complete cities in the so-called Gilded Age rennaissance style. Who built them, and created the necessary infrastructure beforehand (burning billions of bricks, etc.)?

A normal fire certainly did not cause this destruction. What then? Let's look at pictures of the "fires" in California (2016) for comparison, as well as the destruction of the World Trade Center in Manhattan.

Do you see the parallels? Like in Chicago, there are no mountains of debris piling up, and the trees are intact, too!

Vanished without a trace​
Highly interesting is that we find exactly the same traces of complete obliteration after the alleged earthquake with fires in San Francisco (1906), among others.

Everything gone! As in California today, or in the "forest fires" in Greece, Australia, Portugal (drone footage), etc.

By the way, isn't the resolution of the original San Francisco photo is amazing? High Definition in 1906? The first cameras did provide high resolution images, but each shot had to be exposed for a long time - which in turn requires a still location. But the photo above is an aerial shot!

The mystery of the (disappeared) world exhibitions​
Where did all the World's Fairs go, who built them in such a short time? Why did they all burn down, and by what kind of fire? Another chapter in an exciting crime story.

The state so far​It is clear at this point that there is something wrong with the Gilded Age from 1870 onwards, and this is because:


there is no historical mention of a worldwide catastrophe in the last 200 years, which we call the mudflood,
already in 1840 big cities made of massive and durable stone buildings existed everyhwere, for example in the USA
which were moreover razed to the ground by fires that leave trees intact, but literally pulverize stone and metal, just like what we see with 9/11 and the recent California fires
With the motive of this video in mind, namely to wake up to reality in order to become capable of action, let us dig deeper.

To learn that there was a fire in Chicago in 1871 is certainly not particularly spectacular. That unknown forces must have been at work here, literally wiping out entire neighborhoods, makes it more exciting.

Nationwide devastation​
It becomes electrifying when we consider the number of these "fires." Not one city was incinerated, and not two, but dozens and dozens almost at the same time.

Diligent people further found out that on the same night that Chicago burned, several other American cities also fell victim to devastating fires! This is discussed in this video by Conspiracy-R-US which is worth watching in full.

It is clear that behind the ridiculous explanations (the cow burned down the city!) great catastrophes with mysterious aspects are hidden.

Abysses open up, from which many surely shy away, and therefore prefer to believe the official version.

World cities or smoking guns?​
It is similar with the image of the dusty Wild West that has been hammered into us in countless Westerns, with friendly farmers saved from evil villains by brave sheriffs. It doesn't get more black-and-white than this clown show. Granted: there may well have been a period when everything in America was dusty and deserted (see the mudflood), but otherwise amazing things were happening there and elsewhere.

I am referring to the World's Fairs!

Only 21 years after the "fire", which certainly took an extreme economic toll on Chicago, we see these buildings there at the "Columbia World Exposition":

Doesn't it somehow make you feel like you're dreaming? This is supposed to be America? Even more astonishing is the fact that the exhibition closed its doors only 1 year after the opening, just like that. Shortly after, there was another fire, which destroyed most of the buildings. Well, what do you know!

The world in exhibition fever?​
But such world exhibitions were not just a local whim of rich and wealthy people; in fact, we find them all around the world, e.g. in London as early as 1851:

Or in Paris in 1867:

Vienna 1873:

Philadelphia 1876:

As in Seattle, it seems fairies magically built San Francisco. Only 11 years after the fire that almost wiped out the entire city, the "Panama Pacific Expo" enchanted its visitors.

Built and burned down​
As in Chicago, there was also a "fire" there.

Before researching these topics, I only knew about the Paris World's Fair 1900, where they built the Eiffel Tower. It was the only one left of all the fantastic buildings that had been built there especially for the exhibition. Everything else was apparently torn down afterwards and disappeared as if it had never existed. Isn't that strange? More on this page, including great photos.

The following video shows how many incredibly magnificent exhibitions there were around the world, and also their destruction. The video is from the "age of disclosure" channel, which has since been deleted.

As an aside, one may wonder what kind of "fire" we are dealing with here (once again) that could harm all the steel and glass in the crystal palaces?

Incidentally, there was also a crystal palace in my adopted hometown of Leipzig, in the same style as everywhere else, and it disappeared just as soundlessly. Nothing reminds us that this fantastic building once stood there.


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 28, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Liquefaction​
> It is a well-known phenomenon that the solid ground can liquefy within seconds, for example after an earthquake.
> 
> Entire villages can simply disappear within seconds. Sporadic mud floods which bury everything beneath them are well-known. It can look like this.
> ...


The video is good it is informative and it shows great work but somehow the narration of it it's not flowing, it's interrupted many times without getting to the point of that part. The narrator himself did a great job. There are parts where text descriptions are rendered in Deutsch language which it makes it difficult for us who don't speak it.
Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.

Now it's speculation time.
What if the mud flood is the result and consequence of the great flood? What if the dirt and sand covering multiple buildings floors comes from the enormous quantity of the waters flowing violently over cities and thus moving large landmasses into them? After all, the level of the waters during that event were said to reach and submerge even the greatest and tallest mountains on earth.
And we know that Atlantis sank in a such event.

Are our cities remnants of Atlantis?

That would be way to speculative even for me. But I feel the urge to share this question.
My grandmother would be very happy to know the answer to it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 29, 2022)

"The general theory of the worldwide cataclysmic
mudflood and reset and the evidence supporting it,
are quite vague and ill-defined.
But is any of it logical?"

Felix Noille on the Mudflood & Reset Meme


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 29, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> "The general theory of the worldwide cataclysmic
> mudflood and reset and the evidence supporting it,
> are quite vague and ill-defined.
> But is any of it logical?"
> ...



Interesting essay. If would be appreciated if you post it as a separate thread (no matter whether you copy the entire article to the forum, or just include an excerpt with a link) so that the arguments can be discussed in more detail.

The evidence for the mudflood concept is indeed weak (there's no historic documents supporting it, which is a big red flag in itself), although in my view it shouldn't be dismissed entirely.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 29, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Interesting essay. If would be appreciated if you post it as a separate thread (no matter whether you copy the entire article to the forum, or just include an excerpt with a link) so that the arguments can be discussed in more detail.
> 
> The evidence for the mudflood concept is indeed weak (there's no historic documents supporting it, which is a big red flag in itself), although in my view it shouldn't be dismissed entirely.



It's not my article to publish and the link above does have an excerpt describing the theme of the article. As far as I understand it, Felix doesn't state that the mudflood concept should be "dismissed entirely."



dreamtime said:


> Please note: I'm not interested in proving anything, but in stimulating your own investigations and a discussion.



I introduced the link into this thread in the belief that Felix's article qualifies as an 'investigation and discussion' that is highly relevant to the subject being discussed here in this specific thread.


----------



## Safranek (Mar 29, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Interesting essay. If would be appreciated if you post it as a separate thread (no matter whether you copy the entire article to the forum, or just include an excerpt with a link) so that the arguments can be discussed in more detail.


Exactly my thoughts upon reading it. There are a lot of good points made, and upon reading it, I found that the two options - Scriptwriter's theory and Atlantis theory - were both worth discussing here as I felt like quoting and hitting a reply button to add my own thoughts to further expand on the possibilities inherent within those options.



Will Scarlet said:


> It's not my article to publish and the link above does have an excerpt describing the theme of the article. As far as I understand it, Felix doesn't state that the mudflood concept should be "dismissed entirely."


Well, you are his brother and it certainly wouldn't hurt to ask, and no, he didn't dismiss the concept completely, he just painted two scenarios. However, I feel that he restricted the capabilities and some of the potential activity of the 'controllers' in the theories, which in my personal opinion warrants further expansion into other possibilities.

Regarding the 'creation of a schism' mentioned by him regarding the forum, I somehow must have missed that happening. A schism implies a breakup into factions which I have not sensed to happen here. Yes, some of the older members did abandon the forum, but many of them did so prior to the launching of the SH YT channel and the creation of the videos. One possible reason for this could be the fact that very few members are capable of posting the quality of threads such as the ones from the original SH forum researched, formatted and posted by 'KD' himself. Let's face it, he set the standard high and with that comes expectations. Losing Felix was losing one of them.

I sincerely hope Felix allows you to share his post for further untangling, but if he chooses not to its also understood, though I feel that those having read the article will certainly have their own thoughts regarding the possibilities, probabilities and/or unlikeliness of the scenarios described by him and would welcome an opportunity to further expand on them. The obvious cloudiness regarding this issue as pointed out by Felix and others certainly warrants in-depth research and discussion of ideas and possibilities hopefully leading to some narrowed-down likely conclusions.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 30, 2022)

Safranek said:


> I sincerely hope Felix allows you to share his post for further untangling, but if he chooses not to its also understood



As far as Felix is concerned he has already shared his article and, as his brother, I respect his wishes to not have it republished in this forum. He points out that there is little or no difference between posting a link to his article than to SHYT or any other video.

With regard to the other points you raise, I have no intention of bring drawn into reanimating those issues as it always ends badly, particularly for me.


----------



## space966 (Apr 1, 2022)

I think, that famous paranormal activities register Charles Fort recorded in his books, that ground fell from the sky.


----------



## ryanzehm (Apr 2, 2022)

Awesome work Dreamtime! Love the video, can we mirror it?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 2, 2022)

Hebrew Translation by @Yael Ramon


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo4vqpCln0c_


Bitchute Links to his channel (video split into 4 short parts): Part 1, Part 2, Part 3, Part 4



ryanzehm said:


> can we mirror it?



yes of course.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 3, 2022)

space966 said:


> I think, that famous paranormal activities register Charles Fort recorded in his books, that ground fell from the sky.



In his 'Book of the Damned' he catalogued many incidents of objects falling from the sky, mud, frogs, raw meat, roman columns, etc., but never "ground" to my knowledge and never in quantities that would cover the entire world.

Details here:
The Nature of the Beast (Part 2): Denizens of the Invisible Realm


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 3, 2022)

Could it be that the mud-flood theory simply mixes two things?

1. true local mud events, where first floors have been partially buried. Including some American cities where it is documented historically that they later increased the level of the city by one floor

2. the building style of half-basements, which was always used in the classical building style worldwide for a reason unknown to us.

This could explain both that there is good evidence for "mudflooded" buildings here and there, especially in Russia and America, but also why there is no evidence for a worldwide mudflood.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 3, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Could it be that the mud-flood theory simply mixes two things?
> 
> 1. true local mud events, where first floors have been partially buried. Including some American cities where it is documented historically that they later increased the level of the city by one floor
> 
> ...


 
I would like to add time as an alternative: Time. Things do settle in the ground when left for a long time. Houses to i would guess.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 3, 2022)

There's no reason why a worldwide mudflood would have to cover the whole world in a layer of dust the same thickness everywhere.  Supposing Krakatoa erupted in I670 for example, there would have been massive crop failures for years and the dust would have eventually settled.  However dust tends to settle where the air is still. In the UK we have prevailing winds coming off the Atlantic so maybe you would expect much less of the total dust to settle here.

For comparison - we've been throwing non-biodegradable plastics away for a hundred years and didn't think that was a problem until somebody discovered that all the plastic ends up in the middle of the Pacific ocean, where it is currently forming a blob a thousand miles across and over 80m thick in places.  We haven't ended up with this rubbish evenly distributed all over the planet.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 3, 2022)

I do stand by my point that sediments which appear to be described as mud flood, are residuals of moved earth soil, dirt and ground during the great flood. Many people have a hard time to grasp it or the consequences of it.

Of course, I do understand and accept very well soil liquefaction, where whole 10 stories building sing into the sandy grounds during an earthquake. But the main characteristics of this events is that the building sink into the ground unevenly, meaning they don't maintain they former straight posture, those buildings shift their equilibrium.
Let's take a look at the buildings below during an earthquake in Indonesia and in China where soil liquefaction took place.

















_Why the ground turns to liquid in an earthquake_​
But the buildings which are to be seen all over the world appear to be straight and leveled, also the basement's of those are covered by dirt and earth at least for 1-2 floors. Meaning no earthquake caused that. And it might be useful to entertain the idea that these buildings are the tip of the iceberg with many floors covered by earth sediments during the Great Flood.
I'm sure the paintings below are a matter of controversies, but I'll post them nonetheless. We're all searching for the truth after all. Aren't we?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't know where this is.

This is from the collection of Martin Liedtke.  Hard to tell if it's a photo or a created image. Does anybody know?


----------



## space966 (Apr 3, 2022)

I think it's not off topic, but we must solve, what the hell is city. Beginning with star-forts, castles.. For some reason mud floods happen only in cities, and never in village.
Keep in mind, that most cities have underground structures.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Could it be that the mud-flood theory simply mixes two things?
> 
> 1. true local mud events, where first floors have been partially buried. Including some American cities where it is documented historically that they later increased the level of the city by one floor
> 
> ...



...Sounds familiar.

I don't see the mystery about basements. They make more efficient use of the available building plot and provide a stable climate for the storage of perishable goods (and even for people in times of extreme weather,) not forgetting that most of the buildings cited as 'mudflooded' are from a time before refrigeration. The same applies to the class of people who occupied these grand buildings - the basement would be where the servants did their work, nicely hidden from view and they would sleep in attic rooms amongst the rafters. Tradesmen would come and go via entrances at basement level away from the grand main entrances to the street. In many cases stables, coach houses and later garages would also be incorporated at basement level. In fact the often seen 'Mews' found in London had one street entrance that led to the rear of a basement level shared by many houses. It was all about keeping the _hoi polloi_ out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I don't know where this is.
> 
> This is from the collection of Martin Liedtke.  Hard to tell if it's a photo or a created image. Does anybody know?
> 
> View attachment 21212


Quiahuitl​I am pretty sure that particular image is taken from the ending of the film 'From Dusk til Dawn' 
It is just after George Clooney escapes from the Vampire infested bar.

Edit - In fact - I can confirm it definitely is - see below clip. Image about 5 minutes in.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-nvhCgXr3Y_


----------



## Taira Earth (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm using machine translation.

It's a great video and I shared it on SH Japan.
Reality Check - Part 1 （Video）：事実確認 Part 1【特選SH】
In Japan too, we are taught that there was a impossible building rush  from the end of the 19th century to the 20th century.
I am one more wiser to know that the Chicago Fire was started by a lantern in a cow shed.
Next step, I have to look for records that cow feed at that time was TNT.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 5, 2022)

Taira Earth said:


> I'm using machine translation.
> 
> In Japan too, we are taught that there was a impossible building rush  from the end of the 19th century to the 20th century.
> I am one more wiser to know that the Chicago Fire was started by a lantern in a cow shed.
> Next step, I have to look for records that cow feed at that time was TNT.



To be funny via machine translation is a great skill!


----------



## Akanah (Apr 9, 2022)

It is true that today's mudslide events and soil liquefaction make houses look crooked and not straight. And it is also true that in the past underground floors may have been built to hide the servants. But what needs an explanation are various temple structures that look like they are carved in stone. Either laser technology was used in the past to carve entire temples out of stone, or these temples were buried and fossilized by rock deposits after large floods or lava events. Another possibility would be a biogeological cause by the growth of new layers of earth around such temples or the incorporation of the building fabric of these temples.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 9, 2022)

Akanah said:


> But what needs an explanation are various temple structures that look like they are carved in stone. Either laser technology was used in the past to carve entire temples out of stone, or these temples were buried and fossilized by rock deposits after large floods or lava events. Another possibility would be a biogeological cause by the growth of new layers of earth around such temples or the incorporation of the building fabric of these temples.



Another possibility is that people used to have a type of concrete that looks like stone to us. The large pieces of stone were not carved, they were cast.  I also think they used a stone softening technology in ancient Egypt and also in Peru. Stones were softened, put into place then they settled.  This would explain why the stones in those ancient structures fit so tightly together (without mortar) that even water can't get into the cracks.

This photo takes it to a new level.  You can see how the stone was softened and worked. Unless you want to believe it was carved of course.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXQ5SE9RN4&ab_channel=CoolGuitarGear_


----------



## Akanah (Apr 9, 2022)

Another fact regarding the rapid change of housing from Art Nouveau buildings to more modern buildings, even without the mud flood event: In Germany, people like to claim that we lived in new prefabricated buildings during the GDR era. In relation to my hometown of Chemnitz, this was not true at all. Most people lived in typical Art Nouveau buildings until the mid-90s, because we had had and still have a lot of these buildings. The few prefabricated buildings that were built in the middle of the 90s were given to poor families or old people who could not live in old people's homes. My family lived in an art nouveau building until 1993, when we were kicked out for no particular reason. Nowadays, many of these Art Nouveau buildings in my hometown are empty and people have been forced to move into modern houses. Basically, someone decided in the mid-90s to introduce a cultural change where many people had to leave the Art Nouveau buildings and move into uglier modern houses. The Art Nouveau buildings actually stand for the old times that had to be ended, for whatever reason. A flood event had had no relevance for leaving these Art Nouveau buildings because the apartment entrances had also been at normal street level. 
It is possible that Art Nouveau buildings in the center of my hometown were deliberately destroyed, but not by a world war as we have been told.
Perhaps, however, there were at that time in other parts of the world large floods where Art Nouveau buildings had to be excavated and because one did not have on it so much desire, one explained the time of the "Art Nouveau" in the middle of the 90s simply for terminated.


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 10, 2022)

space966 said:


> I think, that famous paranormal activities register Charles Fort recorded in his books, that ground fell from the sky.


I just remembered the pertainent ditties we always said/played as children. We ran around a LOT for years yelling:
• "The sky is falling! The sky is falling."  (cataclysmic event)
• "Fee Fi Fo Fum, I smell the blood of an Englishmun." (cannibalistic giants)
• "London bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down. London bridge is falling down -  my fair lady." ( a definite hint alluding to Something Fishy going on with the London Bridge)
Also prevalent was 
• Jack and the Beanstalk. Jack climbed way up and there was a castle with giants, who had a lot of gold. Jack stole the goose and got free gold because the "Goose" kept laying golden eggs. (Giants had gold, someone stealing it, getting rich very easily)


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 18, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Another possibility is that people used to have a type of concrete that looks like stone to us. The large pieces of stone were not carved, they were cast.  I also think they used a stone softening technology in ancient Egypt and also in Peru. Stones were softened, put into place then they settled.  This would explain why the stones in those ancient structures fit so tightly together (without mortar) that even water can't get into the cracks.
> 
> This photo takes it to a new level.  You can see how the stone was softened and worked. Unless you want to believe it was carved of course.
> 
> ...



There is a high propability that that previous civilization did indeed use cast concrete and reinforced metallic rebars. I've followed Wise Up channel where he makes really good explanations and examples on how the old engineering style and technique is very much in the same way we construct today. Only they used stronger bonding materials different from cement and mortar. Some speculate about geo-polymers being used to cast a new type of concrete, which overtime through petrification turned into basalt and marble. He makes a really interesting take on massive polygonal walls.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 18, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> There is a high propability that that previous civilization did indeed use cast concrete and reinforced metallic rebars. I've followed Wise Up channel where he makes really good explanations and examples on how the old engineering style and technique is very much in the same way we construct today. Only they used stronger bonding materials different from cement and mortar. Some speculate about geo-polymers being used to cast a new type of concrete, which overtime through petrification turned into basalt and marble. He makes a really interesting take on massive polygonal walls.



They had a technology that allowed them to soften stone, and also to harden concrete that looks like stone to us.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 18, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> They had a technology that allowed them to soften stone, and also to harden concrete that looks like stone to us.


Yes, I saw the photos that looked like bend spaghetti. Fascinating indeed. I wonder how did they do it.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 18, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> There is a high propability that that previous civilization did indeed use cast concrete and reinforced metallic rebars. I've followed Wise Up channel where he makes really good explanations and examples on how the old engineering style and technique is very much in the same way we construct today. Only they used stronger bonding materials different from cement and mortar. Some speculate about geo-polymers being used to cast a new type of concrete, which overtime through petrification turned into basalt and marble. He makes a really interesting take on massive polygonal walls.


There is a Leaning tower (temple) in Nevyansk. According to the official version, it was built in the 18th century. This tower is interesting because it has a *cast-iron* *reinforcing (rebars)** frame*.

According to my observations, there are quite a lot of such temples throughout Russia (Russian temples can be evaluated because many of them are in ruins and therefore all the insides can be seen).

There are Russian YouTube channels that drive through abandoned temple ruins and explore them. There you can often see the reinforcing frame all over the building.

There are ruins of an old dam in Yekaterinburg (rus; road-bridge Streetview). It has a strong metal frame that can be seen.

































​


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 23, 2022)

Akanah said:


> It is true that today's mudslide events and soil liquefaction make houses look crooked and not straight.


Yes and I think liquefaction is what happened due to the fact that the insides of the houses are not full of water as would be in Noah's Ark flood. People are not very biblically literate oh, but it clearly says that God said oh, sometime after the great flood, that I will shake the Earth and all the people will be missing and nobody will know what happened to them exactly or who they were exactly. So shaking the Earth would cause the liquefaction and the moving of soil as what happened apparently on Easter Island. The statues were covered up to their necks and the mountain behind them that has never shown very much in pictures, is totally bare of Earth. But the Earth is piled on to the statues.


Truth Lover said:


> Yes and I think liquefaction is what happened due to the fact that the insides of the houses are not full of water as would be in Noah's Ark flood. People are not very biblically literate, but it clearly says that God said, sometime after the great flood, that He will shake the Earth and the people will be missing and nobody will know what happened to them exactly or who they were exactly. So shaking the Earth would cause the liquefaction and the moving of soil as what happened apparently on Easter Island. The statues were covered up to their necks and the mountain behind them (that has not shown very much in pictures,) is totally bare of Earth. But the Earth is piled on to the statues.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2022)

Truth Lover said:


> but it clearly says that God said oh, sometime after the great flood, that I will shake the Earth and all the people will be missing and nobody will know what happened to them exactly or who they were exactly



Where is this part, please?


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 24, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Where is this part, please?


I will let you know when I see it again. I've seen it many many times over the years.


----------



## CatELyst (Apr 24, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> The video is good it is informative and it shows great work but somehow the narration of it it's not flowing, it's interrupted many times without getting to the point of that part. The narrator himself did a great job. There are parts where text descriptions are rendered in Deutsch language which it makes it difficult for us who don't speak it.
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.
> 
> Now it's speculation time.
> ...




I wanted to quickly agree with you regarding this mudflood actually being THE FLOOD.  Wouldn't that be mind blowing??   Knowing that the church was involved in rewriting history AND the Bible that we read today, it would make sense that they would throw the Flood back a few million years to cover their own tracks, when it fact it may have occurred only 2000 years ago?  or earlier?  Abraham was alive when Seth was, so would it be a stretch to believe that Noah was alive when Abraham was?  I would love to see a timeline for their ages compared to world events that are proven, like this flood idea.  Otherwise where are those great cities of Noah's time?


BusyBaci said:


> The video is good it is informative and it shows great work but somehow the narration of it it's not flowing, it's interrupted many times without getting to the point of that part. The narrator himself did a great job. There are parts where text descriptions are rendered in Deutsch language which it makes it difficult for us who don't speak it.
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.
> 
> Now it's speculation time.
> ...



I did see a few typos, but otherwise he did a great job.  We could also use a good editor...lol.  Maybe the urgency of getting the information to the rest of us was more important that fixing a few typos.  I can relate...lol.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 25, 2022)

CatELyst said:


> I wanted to quickly agree with you regarding this mudflood actually being THE FLOOD. Wouldn't that be mind blowing?? Knowing that the church was involved in rewriting history AND the Bible that we read today, it would make sense that they would throw the Flood back a few million years to cover their own tracks, when it fact it may have occurred only 2000 years ago? or earlier?


That's exactly what I was thinking. There is a general lack of interest regarding the great flood on this forum, I haven't been able to find a good thread examining it. And if someone is to logically try to make sense of it, it's not as unbelievable as the mud-flood is, which really I can't imagine in my head how might have happened. And the thread about the mud-flood is overly popular and widely well accepted, without any sort of written evidence or clue supporting it whatsoever.

The only book I've read which helped me picture the great flood and somehow understand the antediluvian world and what came after it, is this one right _here. _


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 25, 2022)

I don't know how to find the person that wanted to know the Bible verses about shaking the Earth. Here is one place: Isaiah 2:6 through the end of the chapter.  Pretty self explanatory and pertinent. There are other verses, when I see them I will try to post.



















Bible > WEB > Isaiah 2




◄ Isaiah 2 ►



World English Bible
The Mountain of the Lord
*1*This is what Isaiah the son of Amoz saw concerning Judah and Jerusalem.
*2*It shall happen in the latter days, that the mountain of Yahweh's house shall be established on the top of the mountains, and shall be raised above the hills; and all nations shall flow to it.
*3*Many peoples shall go and say, "Come, let's go up to the mountain of Yahweh, to the house of the God of Jacob; and he will teach us of his ways, and we will walk in his paths." For out of Zion the law shall go forth, and the word of Yahweh from Jerusalem.
*4*He will judge between the nations, and will decide concerning many peoples; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks. Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more.
*5*House of Jacob, come, and let us walk in the light of Yahweh.

The Day of the Reckoning

*6*For you have forsaken your people, the house of Jacob, because they are filled from the east, with those who practice divination like the Philistines, and they clasp hands with the children of foreigners.
*7*Their land is full of silver and gold, neither is there any end of their treasures. Their land also is full of horses, neither is there any end of their chariots.
*8*Their land also is full of idols. They worship the work of their own hands, that which their own fingers have made.
*9*Man is brought low, and mankind is humbled; therefore don't forgive them.
*10*Enter into the rock, and hide in the dust, from before the terror of Yahweh, and from the glory of his majesty.
*11*The lofty looks of man will be brought low, the haughtiness of men will be bowed down, and Yahweh alone will be exalted in that day.
*12*For there will be a day of Yahweh of Armies for all that is proud and haughty, and for all that is lifted up; and it shall be brought low:
*13*For all the cedars of Lebanon, that are high and lifted up, for all the oaks of Bashan,
*14*For all the high mountains, for all the hills that are lifted up,
*15*For every lofty tower, for every fortified wall,
*16*For all the ships of Tarshish, and for all pleasant imagery.
*17*The loftiness of man shall be bowed down, and the haughtiness of men shall be brought low; and Yahweh alone shall be exalted in that day.
*18*The idols shall utterly pass away.
*19*Men shall go into the caves of the rocks, and into the holes of the earth, from before the terror of Yahweh, and from the glory of his majesty, when he arises to shake the earth mightily.
*20*In that day, men shall cast away their idols of silver, and their idols of gold, which have been made for themselves to worship, to the moles and to the bats;
*21*To go into the caverns of the rocks, and into the clefts of the ragged rocks, from before the terror of Yahweh, and from the glory of his majesty, when he arises to shake the earth mightily.
*22*Stop trusting in man, whose breath is in his nostrils; for of what account is he? "


Section Headings Courtesy BereanBible.com
© 2013, 2014 Used by Permission



Bibl​





Also Hebrews 12: 26 is from the New Testament, warning that is shaking was coming.

Verse *26*. - Whose voice then shook the earth (see Exodus 19:18, "The whole mount quaked greatly," though there the LXX. has λαός instead of ὄρος: but cf. Judges 5, "The earth trembled," and Psalm 114:7, "Tremble, thou earth," etc., with reference to the phenomena at Sinai; also Habakkuk 3:6, 10): but now he hath promised, saying, Yet once more I shake not the earth only, but also heaven.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2022)

That was actually very helpful, thank you so much. I'm impressed with your recollection and knowledge of verses.


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 26, 2022)

Thnx, usually I just open my bible and there is a certain verse I need to see. Long ago I realized I can't remember where everything is. But I know there are certain themes that I have seen a lot during different sections of my life. The last couple years I keep seeing verses that say something like, " I'm going to shake the Earth and the stones are not going to fall off of one another."  In other words the buildings are not going to collapse. So I'm pretty sure it already happened.


Seeker said:


> That was actually very helpful, thank you so much. I'm impressed with your recollection and knowledge of verses.


----------



## asatiger1966 (May 30, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Yes, I saw the photos that looked like bend spaghetti. Fascinating indeed. I wonder how did they do it.



About five years ago there was a post that stated , a certain leaf was boiled for the oil inside then they laid the leaves on the stone and it soften. Old SH site.


----------



## BusyBaci (May 30, 2022)

asatiger1966 said:


> About five years ago there was a post that stated , a certain leaf was boiled for the oil inside then they laid the leaves on the stone and it soften. Old SH site.


Fascinating indeed. I wonder if that was some type of concrete mixing or something of the likes of it.


----------



## trismegistus (May 31, 2022)

asatiger1966 said:


> About five years ago there was a post that stated , a certain leaf was boiled for the oil inside then they laid the leaves on the stone and it soften. Old SH site.



SH Archive - Eleanor Coade: 19th century owner of a Geo-polymer recipe.

Perhaps it was in this thread?  I haven't completely combed it but I can't remember many other archived threads on geopolymer.


----------



## Offerus (May 31, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> "The general theory of the worldwide cataclysmic
> mudflood and reset and the evidence supporting it,
> are quite vague and ill-defined.
> But is any of it logical?"
> ...


It seems quite likely such a regression occurred, but the time frame aligns more with Biblical prophecy and the preterist viewpoint. (70 AD - 1070 AD) The millenial reign of Christ established a perfect order, then it was destroyed gradually after he released Satan from bondage in Hell and he returned to the Father in Heaven. The "cataclysmic event" was the 1000 year Earthly reign of Christ ending.


----------

